# Guidelines?



## Claire (Aug 28, 2010)

I just saw a couple of major advertisements in "Latest Forum Topics".  I'm sure you're paying major bucks to have advertising, so maybe someone should look into this.  They are two page-long ads for electronics.


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 28, 2010)

Those were spam.  

It helps if you hit the report button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 when you see these.


----------

